# No need to tip uber dviver



## litentite (Feb 25, 2015)

So uber says no need to tip the driver and everyone is happy to oblige..will I say to hell with tipping altogether. How many times has a waitress or bartender or hairstylist or hotel worker or any number of other profession that love getting tips gotten in out of your car without tipping you the driver. Too many to count. As for me I'm done tipping for awhile how about you.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

dont blame them for uber's propaganda. educate them...before they don't tip you.


----------

